# psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

in 2 nights.

Comments on his non clutch play.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Lucky coincidences. He isn't clutch.

Kobe > T-Mac


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Sometimes I don't understand how someone can be clutch , I mean you take the shots at the end of the game and sometimes they go in sometimes they dont but how can you will yourself to make a perfect shot i dunno mabye im just out there


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

T Mac is Clutch. Clutchitty, Clutch, Clutch.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i remember his first season with orlando he had a game winning layup in traffic against the sixers on the road. eh,but i never really watch orlando so i wouldnt know much after that


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Sometimes I don't understand how someone can be clutch , I mean you take the shots at the end of the game and sometimes they go in sometimes they dont but how can you will yourself to make a perfect shot i dunno mabye im just out there


No, you're just being logical.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*great thing indeed.*

I give him props for his shots, but he did not hit any true gamewinners yet. Last night was the game tying free throws and today was the goahead shot to secure the game. But still I give him credit, he's willing himself to be clutch like JKidd did a few years back. Great thing to see.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> in 2 nights.
> 
> Comments on his non clutch play.


Against the Clips he nearly throws the ball out of bounds but Jackson makes a great save. Tmac gets another chance falls over and gets a weak call, then hits two free throws. 

I have seen Tmac in many clutch situations and he has never more than a few times made the big play.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Against the Clips he nearly throws the ball out of bounds but Jackson makes a great save. Tmac gets another chance falls over and gets a weak call, then hits two free throws.


Kobe Bryant has gotten many a "weak call" in those situations, as he often virtually throws himself into the defender to get the call. If it's effective, it's effective.



> I have seen Tmac in many clutch situations and he has never more than a few times made the big play.


He's made the big play more often than not.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

here we go again


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Sometimes I don't understand how someone can be clutch , I mean you take the shots at the end of the game and sometimes they go in sometimes they dont but how can you will yourself to make a perfect shot i dunno mabye im just out there


You make big plays during the last 6-8 minutes of the game. McGrady made play after play yesterday against the Clippers, despite the fact that he was doubled often in the 4th quarter and our perimeter players were not hitting their shots. Teams will tighten up their defense around key players in the 4th and the intensity definitely increases. So when you can rise to the occasion and hit tough shots, it fits my definition of clutch. Alot of people used to say Chris Webber was scared to make big shots, but he has done a pretty good job silencing them over the past couple of years, stepping up by *taking* and *hitting* big shots. He's developed a clutch attitude one might say.

Not to mention McGrady had 11 assists tonight... a key playmaker.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Against the Clips he nearly throws the ball out of bounds but Jackson makes a great save. Tmac gets another chance falls over and gets a weak call, then hits two free throws.
> 
> I have seen Tmac in many clutch situations and he has never more than a few times made the big play.


What was he doing during the rest of the 4th quarter and in OT? 

On the subject of the foul call, he didn't get a call on a previous play where Shaun Livingston hit his hand resulting in an airball. Sometimes refs end up balancing things out.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> here we go again


Same old **** dog, just a different day.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe Bryant has gotten many a "weak call" in those situations, as he often virtually throws himself into the defender to get the call. If it's effective, it's effective.


No, thats BS. I have never seen Kobe trip over himself or stumble and throw up a piece of junk and get a call. 



> He's made the big play more often than not.


No I dont know what Mcgrady you've been watching but the one Ive seen has crapped his pants on many late game occasions.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> No I dont know what Mcgrady you've been watching but the one Ive seen has crapped his pants on many late game occasions.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> No, thats BS. I have never seen Kobe trip over himself or stumble and throw up a piece of junk and get a call.


I have. I've seen Kobe make much more ungainly plays than McGrady did and get a pure referee bailout.



> No I dont know what Mcgrady you've been watching but the one Ive seen has crapped his pants on many late game occasions.


The McGrady you watch is processed through your "Kobe homer" filter. You're desperate to find any reason to place Kobe ahead of McGrady, to make your absurd "Jordan/Drexler" comparison work.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I have. I've seen Kobe make much more ungainly plays than McGrady did and get a pure referee bailout.
> ...


 Minstrel you are so awesome at making a good point..let that homer have it ! Kudos to you man !


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

c'mon don't be hatin' ppl, T-Mac's taken a lot of crap from everyone since he's been traded. He's hit 2 game winners in a role, so lets give him props for that for now. Whatever happens later as the season progresses, we shall see...


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I have. I've seen Kobe make much more ungainly plays than McGrady did and get a pure referee bailout.
> ...


Wrong. I actually watch the games, not sit at my computer and try to impress people with my clever writing.

You're observations are often full of holes and I will continue to call you on them.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong. I actually watch the games, not sit at my computer and try to impress people with my clever writing.
> ...


u didnt point any out in this post..


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong. I actually watch the games


Yes, we're all very impressed by your ability to watch basketball. Quite the insider.



> not sit at my computer and try to impress people with my clever writing.


No, you sit at your computer and impress people with poorly thought-out writing.



> You're observations are often full of holes and I will continue to call you on them.


You do that. I know I've made a particularly strong point when you get all huffy and say "You're wrong. Trust me."


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

bballlife just won't give up will he? The funny thing is, he has no ammo, he is just shooting blanks :dead:


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

T-Mac>Kobe.



PS..not sure about this season though


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

C'mon bballlife, Kobe is the most "ref-protected" player in the league.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, we're all very impressed by your ability to watch basketball. Quite the insider.



And Im impressed with your ability to comment on it when its clear you don't watch too much of it. 





> You do that. I know I've made a particularly strong point when you get all huffy and say "You're wrong. Trust me."


We shall see. All I know is you think you win a lot of arguments with your writing.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sweet_constipation</b>!
> C'mon bballlife, Kobe is the most "ref-protected" player in the league.


Thats a complete joke.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you think you win a lot of arguments simply by declaring that you win. 

What bballlife is all about:http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1579295#post1579295


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

If Kobe isn't, then who?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> And you think you win a lot of arguments simply by declaring that you win.
> 
> What bballlife is all about:http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1579295#post1579295


Brutal. Absolutely brutal.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winne*



> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> 
> 
> And you think you win a lot of arguments simply by declaring that you win.
> ...


:laugh: 

Owned..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: psst... Tracy McGrady just hit his 2nd game winner*



> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> 
> 
> And you think you win a lot of arguments simply by declaring that you win.
> ...


Holy crap, that was the biggest quote ownage Ive seen on BBB.net. Great job.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I just realized I am battling against a bunch of Kobe haters and half-wits so I think its time to call it day.

As for Ravnos and his project, he has discovered my lazy way of dealing with ignorant posters.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I just realized I am battling against a bunch of Kobe haters and half-wits so I think its time to call it day.
> 
> As for Ravnos and his project, he has discovered my lazy way of dealing with ignorant posters.


baby,r u waiting for John to call u a Loser?


----------

